# Aruba snorkeling



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2013)

We will have a car and staying at The Renaissance. Any suggestions for snorkeling from shore?? Already heard about Baby Beach and of course the Ren's private island.  Thanks!


----------



## gmarine (Aug 14, 2013)

Other than Baby Beach and Ren island I havent encountered any other good snorkeling. Ren island has an old war plane sunk out past the rocks in about 30 feet of water which is really neat. 

 No really much off Palm Beach or Eagle Beach so your best bet is those two places.


----------



## siesta (Aug 14, 2013)

"Aruba offers 7 wreck sites for snorkeling, scuba and free diving adventure!"

http://thearubahouse.com/wrecks.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2013)

We snorkeled at Boca Catalina. Jolly Pirates basically was pulled up about 100' from where we were snorkeling from shore. You can also snorkel from Malmok Beach, but when we looked at it, it appeared to be a little more difficult to get in the water there, but it should still be doable for the little more adventurous. Both of these places are just north of the Palm Beach hotels. The snorkeling at Boca Catalina isn't fantastic, the water isn't real clear. Though this is something you will see pretty much anywhere snorkeling in Aruba.

There was another location that our Marriott sales rep told us about that we didn't try. I think the name was Mangel Halto, but I will have to confirm that.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 14, 2013)

I forgot about Boca Catalina. Very good snorkeling there too.There is also good snorkeling on Depalm Island but it was fairly expensive to spend the day there. It wouldnt make sense if you already had access to Ren island. There was also a place near the airport not far from the Ren but I forget the name.


----------



## Janann (Aug 16, 2013)

There is walk-out snorkeling at Arashi Beach.  It has a parking lot, and a few palapas.  The snorkeling is not spectacular, but its a great location if you are a beginner.


----------



## hcarman (Aug 18, 2013)

Our best snorkle was of a shipwreck.  But, we took a catamaran to get there.  That was part of the fun.

But, if you are mainly interested in shore snorkeling, there is a new dive shop on the island that specializes in shore dives and snorkels.  Don't remember the name off hand, but I am sure someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Anne S (Aug 22, 2013)

We always snorkel Malmok Beach. The entry is really very easy: just walk into the water. This is also where most of the snorkel trips come.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 27, 2013)

Anne S said:


> We always snorkel Malmok Beach. The entry is really very easy: just walk into the water. This is also where most of the snorkel trips come.



Same here.  Malmok was our favorite and entry was very easy.  We returned several times.


----------



## scooter (Dec 4, 2013)

Anne S said:


> We always snorkel Malmok Beach. The entry is really very easy: just walk into the water. This is also where most of the snorkel trips come.



X 3 for Malmok....but make sure you go out to the Antilla wreck. It sits in 60' of water, but goes all the way to the surface. It was sunk during WWII and is well encrusted with life.

I've been going to Aruba for 30 years. Do you need restaurant suggestions?


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Boca Catalina was the best shore snorkeling I found*

Shore snorkeling from the Boca Catalina area is good. Last time I was there, there was a small sandy area with a couple of palapas. Entry to the water is rocky (not a beach) but once you are in, the snorkeling is quite good...though i liked Curacao better.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 4, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> *We snorkeled at Boca Catalina. Jolly Pirates basically was pulled up about 100' from where we were snorkeling from shore. *You can also snorkel from Malmok Beach, but when we looked at it, it appeared to be a little more difficult to get in the water there, but it should still be doable for the little more adventurous. Both of these places are just north of the Palm Beach hotels. The snorkeling at Boca Catalina isn't fantastic, the water isn't real clear. Though this is something you will see pretty much anywhere snorkeling in Aruba.


Fabulous snorkeling at Boca Catalina…when I was there in October the water was crystal clear - it is just how you hit it….went 4 times in a 2 week period and each time was great…GREAT.

Just park the car and walk in….great!


----------



## dansimms (Dec 5, 2013)

*Snorkeling - Diving*

I am a big fan of the underwater world on Curacao, if you can plan to hop over there for a couple of nights.  The downtown is more beautiful than what you will find on Aruba as well.  The beach right off the Marriott Hotel is what I tried and I was amazed.  No need to take a snorkel or dive boat.  Always go out with a partner.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 5, 2013)

scooterjuanita said:


> X 3 for Malmok....but make sure you go out to the Antilla wreck. It sits in 60' of water, but goes all the way to the surface. It was sunk during WWII and is well encrusted with life.
> 
> I've been going to Aruba for 30 years. Do you need restaurant suggestions?



The Antilla wreck off shore was where all the snorkeling boats were.  Do check it out, especially if you can go when there's not a ton of snorkelers from the boats.


----------



## rosebud5 (Dec 14, 2013)

dansimms said:


> I am a big fan of the underwater world on Curacao, if you can plan to hop over there for a couple of nights.  The downtown is more beautiful than what you will find on Aruba as well.  The beach right off the Marriott Hotel is what I tried and I was amazed.  No need to take a snorkel or dive boat.  Always go out with a partner.



Have you tried Bonaire? If so, how would you compare the three ABC islands in terms of snorkeling?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2013)

rosebud5 said:


> Have you tried Bonaire? If so, how would you compare the three ABC islands in terms of snorkeling?



My understanding from researching snorkeling in the ABC Islands is that it goes like this from best to worst; Bonaire, Curacao, and Aruba. We will be in Curacao in May, so we will get to compare it to Aruba at least. Haven't been to Bonaire yet.


----------



## dansimms (Dec 14, 2013)

*Too quiet of an island ?*

My only concern with Bonaire and the reason I have not gone there, was my experience at Cayman Brac about 15 years ago.......other than snorkeling and diving, there was not much to see or do.  Has anyone been to Bonaire recently to comment? I have no doubt that the sealife and birdlife are probably amongst the best in the Carribean, but when no one I know has ever been to a place, I figure there is a reason why.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 15, 2013)

dansimms said:


> My only concern with Bonaire and the reason I have not gone there, was my experience at Cayman Brac about 15 years ago.......other than snorkeling and diving, there was not much to see or do.  Has anyone been to Bonaire recently to comment? I have no doubt that the sealife and birdlife are probably amongst the best in the Carribean, but when no one I know has ever been to a place, I figure there is a reason why.



I think it mostly comes down to their tourism industry and how they promote themselves. Aruba by far has the biggest tourism industry of the ABC Islands and by far the most annual visitors. Bonaire on the other hand has the smallest. Those going there are mostly doing so for the diving that it is known for.

Because the tourism industry isn't as developed in Bonaire means that they won't have the plethora of attractions that Aruba does. People go to each island for different reasons. Not everyone is looking for things to do and night life. This doesn't mean there is something wrong with those islands that don't have as developed of a travel industry, many people prefer them for their peace and quiet.


----------



## rosebud5 (Jan 6, 2014)

Was in Bonaire last year for a week. Not much to do other than snorkel, dive, sit on the beach at the bar and drink Heineken. Snorkeling was fabulous. Lots of mosquitos in the evening. Want to try Curicao next.

Other issue: We are going on a cruise and making a stop at Aruba. My wife is telling me there is no shore snorkeling. Based on what I have read in this thread, that's not exactly true. We dont want to pay for expensive excursions and just want to go to a few places and snorkel from the beach. How much of the good snorkeling can be done from the beach?


----------

